# Ear Cropping in South Jersey/Philly Area



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

I was wondering if anybody knows of any places in the South Jersey/ Philly Area that offers ear cropping. Also, my boy is about 9 weeks old. Is he too young to get that done and if so how long should I wait?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I have heard from a few vets that the best time is between 10 and 13 weeks. Some will do it younger or older.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dr. Grey in Chadds Ford does ear cropping, but it is expensive


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

I asked my friend who runs a kennel and breeds neo's if he new anybody and he suggested his friend who does ALL his cropping. Not too far from me either. He wants $250. Is that about an average price?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

It is...I paid $195.00 but another vet in my area charges $400.00


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Jr. said:


> I asked my friend who runs a kennel and breeds neo's if he new anybody and he suggested his friend who does ALL his cropping. Not too far from me either. He wants $250. Is that about an average price?


Is this person a VET? *ONLY GET EARS DONE BY A LICENSED VET*, its a rough enough procedure for pups to go through but when done by some random person you run a higher risk of infection. WHo knows how sanitary the enviroment is, what they use to put them under IF they even put them under.

Open the phonebook and call the vets and just ask them if they do ear crops.
I pay $200 for mine, i've seen them cheaper and I've seen them more expensive but always ALWAYS they are done by a vet.

The general rule is 10-12wks for a crop. Some vets will go as old as 16wks and some will crop at any age. The older they are the harder it is on the pup and the harder it is to get the ears to stand.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Is this person a VET? *ONLY GET EARS DONE BY A LICENSED VET*, its a rough enough procedure for pups to go through but when done by some random person you run a higher risk of infection. WHo knows how sanitary the enviroment is, what they use to put them under IF they even put them under.
> 
> Open the phonebook and call the vets and just ask them if they do ear crops.
> I pay $200 for mine, i've seen them cheaper and I've seen them more expensive but always ALWAYS they are done by a vet.


ok... i'll definitely look in the phonenook. He has a vet appointment on the 20th so I might even just ask his vet when I bring him in. I just figured it would be easier to ask someone who gets it done all the time. I'll also ask if he's a licensed vet. I never asked that yet.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> The general rule is 10-12wks for a crop. Some vets will go as old as 16wks and some will crop at any age. The older they are the harder it is on the pup and the harder it is to get the ears to stand.


Yea, he's about 11-12 weeks now so I have to make up my mind asap.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I got charged $200 because my dog was already so large, 57lbs, and there was a need for more drugs....... So yeah, 2bills for some random dude is way too much. Keep in mind that your dog could die when it goes under, do want some guy handling that or do you want a vet who knows a thing or two?


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

There is a guy who is a bully breeder that does is up in northern NJ... He is part of Elite Edge and a lot of people go to him to get it done... I think he charges about 140 or so


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

Msmith1 said:


> There is a guy who is a bully breeder that does is up in northern NJ... He is part of Elite Edge and a lot of people go to him to get it done... I think he charges about 140 or so


oh really!? would you happen to have any contact info?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Again..

*GO TO A VET*

Aside from the health complications you can be charged with animal cruelty and have your dogs taken for not going to a vet for a crop, and if you DID go to some random guy, I would hope you get charged. Its very dangerous for your dog.....

you get what you pay for.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

BedlamBully said:


> Again..
> 
> *GO TO A VET*
> 
> ...


The guy has a license for it.... I would never take my dog to a random guy I'm not that stupid lol... but I'll get the contact info I have to find it first


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Msmith1 said:


> The guy has a license for it.... I would never take my dog to a random guy I'm not that stupid lol... but I'll get the contact info I have to find it first


So what you're saying is the guy is a Vet? My understanding has always been that ear cropping in veterinary surgery and only a board license Vet could perform surgery on an animal.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


> So what you're saying is the guy is a Vet? My understanding has always been that ear cropping in veterinary surgery and only a board license Vet could perform surgery on an animal.


yes he USE to be a vet! Once again I'm not going to take my dog to a random guy with out the proper tools and license... Don't get me wrong I love my dogs even the ones I rescued but if I just paid 2,000 for a pup I'm not going to take it to someone who I'm not to unsure about... Because sometimes pups don't wake up after ear crops... that is why you have to make sure your pup isn't allergic, the guy we go to he even does the tests for that....


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

So in otherwords NO he's not a vet.
If he USED to be that means he is not currently one. Why is he not one? Did his license get yanked? Did he just not think it was worth his time anymore? Why does he still do crops if he's not a vet and its ILLEGAL for him to do them?

Its your dog and unfortunatly he has no say in where you take him, you're toying with a risk I would never even think of taking.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

BedlamBully said:


> So in otherwords NO he's not a vet.
> If he USED to be that means he is not currently one. Why is he not one? Did his license get yanked? Did he just not think it was worth his time anymore? Why does he still do crops if he's not a vet and its ILLEGAL for him to do them?
> 
> Its your dog and unfortunatly he has no say in where you take him, you're toying with a risk I would never even think of taking.


idk why he's not a vet no more he was one for about 40years Idk what happened...now he just breeds his Ambullies... i'm done explaining my actions once again I wouldn't take my $2,000 dog to someone I didn't trust... if you don't think it's right okay that's you you got your own opinion... but like you said my dog... my money... my choice....


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Msmith1 said:


> idk why he's not a vet no more he was one for about 40years Idk what happened...now he just breeds his Ambullies... i'm done explaining my actions once again I wouldn't take my $2,000 dog to someone I didn't trust... if you don't think it's right okay that's you you got your own opinion... but like you said my dog... my money... my choice....


I'm done, this is like banging your head against a wall. *USE* to be a Vet is *NOT* a Licensed Vet! This person can and should be prosecuted for animal abuse! Saldy it is your choice; we're just trying make sure no one else makes that same poor choice.

This thread reminds me of a goofy quote. "Good Tattoos Aren't Cheap And Cheap Tattoos Aren't Good." So for this thread lets change it to "Good Ear Crops Aren't Cheap & Cheap Ear Crops Aren't Good!"


----------



## MWGBKennls (Nov 18, 2008)

Get out a phone book and check


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

i kno the guy u r talkin about msmith... i kno a ton of ppl who have went 2 him...


also its up 2 u where u go i take ma dogs 2 ma vet i kno a bunch of ppl who go 2 those ear croppin parties or 2 private ppl... prices differ between where u go...


----------



## DieselTheXLBully (Jan 11, 2021)

Hey does anyone know a good vet located in the New York or New Jersey area that does ear cropping?


----------



## Nasbullyworld (10 mo ago)

Jr. said:


> I asked my friend who runs a kennel and breeds neo's if he new anybody and he suggested his friend who does ALL his cropping. Not too far from me either. He wants $250. Is that about an average price?


Can I get his information


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Nashbullyworld and welcome. Unfortunately, the thread that you are quoting is almost 14 years old and I know for a fact that not one person posting on this thread is still an active member. I just didn't want you to think no one was seeing your post.

Joe


----------



## Hypercane (Aug 22, 2017)

jbh38 said:


> Dr. Grey in Chadds Ford does ear cropping, but it is expensive


Hi Jane! Hope you and Jimmy are doing well! If you ever get on here, reach out to me! Is that "Reno" in your profile picture?


----------

